# Increase strength, lose fat, keep muscle. At the same time?



## Floriante (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been body building for 6 months and i gained noticable amounts of muscle. By %70-85 1RM with 8-12 reps of 3 sets 2 times a day (full body)

But now i want to lose some fat without losing muscle. Im planning to follow this routine:

1) Eat 2000 calories each day with 2x protein per body kg

2) Cycling 1 hour each day.

3) %90+ 1RM with 1-3 reps of sets full body workouts twice a  week.

Do you believe that im going to keep muscle and also increase strength with this program? And lose weight?


----------



## Emperor (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 23, 2013)

Emperor said:


> Nope.



Nope II

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## LAM (Jan 23, 2013)

Floriante said:


> I have been body building for 6 months and i gained noticable amounts of muscle. By %70-85 1RM with 8-12 reps of 3 sets 2 times a day (full body)
> 
> But now i want to lose some fat without losing muscle. Im planning to follow this routine:
> 
> ...



there is nothing miraculous about the number 2,000 in terms of calories.  depending on the activity level of the person, if they are male/female and how much fat free mass they have 2k cals can be too much or not even close to being enough.

I know girls at 5'2 and 110 lbs that eat 2k cals diets with ripped abs.  myself at 6'0 almost 250lbs I'd fall over flat on my face if I only at that many cals a day, I easily need double that.

a better method would be to determine the amount of fat free mass that you have and multiple that by 15 and start out consuming that many cals.  eat to feed your muscles not the fat.  2 people at the same body weight but one at 10% bf and another at 25% require totally different diets and macros in their diet, etc.


----------



## Floriante (Jan 23, 2013)

@Kenny and Emperor:

Why not?

@LAM

I always lose weight very fast with a 2000 calories diet...


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 23, 2013)

your weight training could use a total revamp. 

carb cycling is golden when it comes to fat loss.

what are you stats?


----------



## Floriante (Jan 23, 2013)

What stats?


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 23, 2013)

Floriante said:


> What stats?



age
weight
height
body fat
years training


----------



## so1970 (Jan 23, 2013)

i am 5 feet 9 inches 192 lbs and with the amount of exercise i do it takes 2900 calories a day just for maintenance. the calorie count you mentioned might help you lose weight but you will also lose a certain amount of muscle. post your height, weight, amount of exercise and diet and the more experienced guys on here can give you better advice.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 23, 2013)

Floriante said:


> @Kenny and Emperor:
> 
> Why not?



What makes you think that all of your weight loss will only be body fat? 

@LAM



Floriante said:


> I always lose weight very fast with a 2000 calories diet...



*Lose Weight Fast*

Quick weight loss depletes a greater percentage of muscle mass along with it.  

For that matter, any weight loss is usually going to reduce you muscle mass. 

How much muscle mass you lose is dependent on a varitey of factors.  

*Weight Classes*

Weight class exist for a reason.  

A lighter individual is usually going to have less muscle mass than a heavier lifter and vise versa.  

*Personal Perspective*

I've lifted in the 132, 148, 165, 181, 198, and 220 lb weight classes.  I have gained and cut weight. 

I can tell you that when you gain weight, you going to gain muscle.   You strength will go up with weight gain. 

When you cut weight, you are going to lose muscle.  You stdrength will drop with weight loss. 

*"Couch Potatoes?\"*

An article years ago, went into how "Couch Potatoes" increase muscle mass by doing nothing but eating and watching TV all day long.  

Now that bad news.  Only 20% of the weight they gained was muscle.  The other 80% of the weight they gained was body fat.  

Not a very good trade. 

*Losing Weight*

The same percentages appear to be true for weight loss.  Approximately, 20% of weight loss will be muscle mass, 80% will be body fat.  

The percengate of muscle mass you lose depends on a variety of factors.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Gissurjon (Jan 23, 2013)

so1970 said:


> i am 5 feet 9 inches 192 lbs and with the amount of exercise i do it takes *2900 calories a day just for maintenance*. the calorie count you mentioned might help you lose weight but you will also lose a certain amount of muscle. post your height, weight, amount of exercise and diet and the more experienced guys on here can give you better advice.



If 2900 is your maintenance then 2000 is a hell of a drop if you are focusing on keeping as much muscle as possible throughout your cut. You are talking about cutting your intake by 31%.


----------



## so1970 (Jan 24, 2013)

i was replying to the op, im not cutting  i was just using my calorie stats as an example.   sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Vinny_5526 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi everyone
Fat lose and gain weight this is too difficult for everyone but strong hard work will give you a better result.Fresh fruits and vegetables are helpful for gain weight.Running,swimming,rope jump,walk these cardio are best way for lose weight.


----------



## the_predator (Jan 30, 2013)

^ Thanks for clearing that all up Vinny!


----------



## johnd787 (Jan 30, 2013)

LAM said:


> there is nothing miraculous about the number 2,000 in terms of calories.  depending on the activity level of the person, if they are male/female and how much fat free mass they have 2k cals can be too much or not even close to being enough.
> 
> I know girls at 5'2 and 110 lbs that eat 2k cals diets with ripped abs.  myself at 6'0 almost 250lbs I'd fall over flat on my face if I only at that many cals a day, I easily need double that.
> 
> If you want to know how to build muscle quickly, a better method would be to determine the amount of fat free mass that you have and multiple that by 15 and start out consuming that many cals.  eat to feed your muscles not the fat.  2 people at the same body weight but one at 10% bf and another at 25% require totally different diets and macros in their diet, etc.



I have the same doubt.


----------



## Vinny_5526 (Feb 2, 2013)

Vinny_5526 said:


> Hi everyone
> Fat lose and gain weight this is too difficult for everyone but strong hard work will give you a better result.Fresh fruits and vegetables are helpful for gain weight.Running,swimming,rope jump,walk these cardio are best way for lose weight.


Gold Coast Swimming Pools


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 2, 2013)

yes
winsdrol


----------



## Anthony Tate (Dec 9, 2013)

It still would be a good idea aiming for one particular goal, as the 'Beginner Gains' of gaining muscle and losing fat usually cease.


----------



## Animal187 (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't think you typed the right word here.


----------



## thomasre7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Easily done with tren


----------



## Anthony Tate (Jan 29, 2014)

My advice is to choose one goal ( to build muscle OR to lose fat ), as aiming for both goals may have you not moving much if anything in either direction. It would be far more effective gearing your diet for one particular goal.


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 7, 2014)

Working on getting the correct information and taking solid advice shows that you are serious about muscle building.You must up your caloric intake if you wish to be able to create muscle mass and burn up all the excess fat as humanly feasible. It is essential to discover which food products are fantastic for repairing muscle mass fibers.


----------

